# DIY Livery Bedfordshire - Wooton/Cranfield area



## acw295 (29 July 2013)

Hi, I am potentially moving from North Bucks to a house near Upper Shelton/Wooton/Cranfield in Bedfordshire.

I am looking for a DIY yard with group turnout, floodlit school and good hacking. I have a number for Wood Farm but dont think they have any spaces at the moment. Any other suggestions? I know there is a yard in Cranfield but it doesnt have a floodlit school which is essential as I work fulltime.


----------



## Mongoose11 (1 August 2013)

Ring Carla Fisher who is the YO at Wootton Green. It is a large yard with 40 horses but it is well looked after and I have two friends there who are very happy http://www.the-stableyard.co.uk/

This is the link to their little B&B business that they run from site, the livery years doesn't have a website as far as I can see. 

Hacking is good, stables are varied and eclectic, the yard has many little nooks and crannies but overall it seems like a really good place to be. I have been on the yard that you are writing about in Cranfield and it doesn't compare. Wood End spaces don't come up that often so Wootton Green really is your best bet.


----------



## acw295 (13 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Ring Carla Fisher who is the YO at Wootton Green. It is a large yard with 40 horses but it is well looked after and I have two friends there who are very happy http://www.the-stableyard.co.uk/

This is the link to their little B&B business that they run from site, the livery years doesn't have a website as far as I can see. 

Hacking is good, stables are varied and eclectic, the yard has many little nooks and crannies but overall it seems like a really good place to be. I have been on the yard that you are writing about in Cranfield and it doesn't compare. Wood End spaces don't come up that often so Wootton Green really is your best bet.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Wood Farm is Carla's, the bridleway it is on goes right up to our new house spoke to her this week and going to view Saturday as I have friends there already, but she is full so have to go on waiting list and hope someone leaves 

Is there one at Wood End too then? I don't know the area at all really, we move early Sept so either going to have to leave her at current yard and do a 1hr hourney twice a day (eek!) or panic and put her somewhere else


----------



## Mongoose11 (13 August 2013)

Eeek! One hour journey sounds poo! Yes, there is another yard down Wood End by the Chequers pub/Fratellis restaurant. You could try getting in contact with Rachel Burgoyne (google her) she wil probably do you full livery while you wait for a space at Carla's and you'd probably be spending more than full livery in petrol if you leave her where she is!


----------

